# shock sensors



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

on a viper 5901. . once in while i prepared my car to be remote started. often, not even a minute after i did that my car will honk for few times and i get this shock sensor icon from my remote and then it will go into alarm. why is that?does anybody get this problem. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

namyenruoj said:


> on a viper 5901. . once in while i prepared my car to be remote started. often, not even a minute after i did that my car will honk for few times and i get this shock sensor icon from my remote and then it will go into alarm. why is that?does anybody get this problem. thanks


 Turn down the shock sensor, it shouldn't go off as it is an all in one unit? Turning it down should fix the problem, you may have to remove wire tires from the brain as the sensor is in there. But turning it down should do the trick.

Here's a link to the PDF file from "the12volt.com" If you need help reading it let us know...
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/file.asp?ID=741


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks jaggerwild. i know i can count on you. first, i will turn down my sensor and see if it does it again.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

namyenruoj said:


> thanks jaggerwild. i know i can count on you. first, i will turn down my sensor and see if it does it again.


 If it still does it than you may need to turn off "voltage sensing" in the features menu and may also need to turn back up the shock sensor.


----------

